# Made the plunge... On the list for an Ankona Cayenne



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I feel your pain brother. I've been waiting since November and I get mine in July. 

Lou


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm on the list for a Heron. I spend every waking moment thinking about it. It's way to much time haha.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

What was the wait on the Heron?


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

THX1138 said:


> I feel your pain brother. I've been waiting since November and I get mine in July.
> 
> Lou


Are you in line for the Cayenne or a different boat?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I got on the list mid February for s shadowcast was told 4 months at least.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm on the list for the Cayenne. I have been on this website daily drooling over my new rig...

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2016/02/05/ankona-cayenne-17/

Lou


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats. The waiting is the hard part but at least you will have time to think about options, etc.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tell me about it! I know I'm driving Erin nuts, lol. I've had tons of questions and changed a few things from my original purchase order but I'm pretty happy with what I have selected now. This is my first boat period and she has been amazing with customer assistance. If all goes according to plan, the build should start at the beginning of June.

Lou


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

THX1138 said:


> Tell me about it! I know I'm driving Erin nuts, lol. I've had tons of questions and changed a few things from my original purchase order but I'm pretty happy with what I have selected now. This is my first boat period and she has been amazing with customer assistance. If all goes according to plan, the build should start at the beginning of June.
> 
> Lou


Yeah I feel bad for her. I email her pictures of other boats they have built and say 'I want the grab bar like this one'. 'What color did yall make this one?' Shes awesome.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I called her when I was thinking about a Shadowcast. She was super cool and helpful.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

There's a Cayenne in AP? I didn't know of any in the Coastal Bend. When you take delivery, I'd love to get a look at it and hear your feedback. What are the power plant and options you're looking at?


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> There's a Cayenne in AP? I didn't know of any in the Coastal Bend. When you take delivery, I'd love to get a look at it and hear your feedback. What are the power plant and options you're looking at?


Sorta... There's a guy wit a Cayenne that lives in Austin and drives down to Port A every other week to fish.

No problem man I'd love to show it off when I get it.

My boat is spec'd with a E-Tec 60 and a center console, Yeti tie downs for a bow casting platform. (Still trying to figure out how to get a decent Yeti alternative, ideas appriciated) 

I'll give you a shout in December when its ready LOL


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Rtic coolers for a yeti alternative.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

VIBE kayaks and coolers for a yeti alt.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

The wait goes fast. I waited a year for my Copperhead and it was worth it. Was able to save up for more good stuff during the wait.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've also ordered mine with the E-tec 60 and CC. I'm going with the Engel 50 for cooler and it will also double as a casting platform.

Lou


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Ill look into all these cooler options you guys presented, Thanks. Talked to Erin and were gunna flush mount a Simrad GO7 in the CC. Im excited about that, gunna have that big boat look.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dude, that's gonna look sick! 

Lou


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have been dealing with Rose over at Salt Marsh, she has been amazing also. I think she said the wait for a Heron is now about 16-18 months. I should be getting the call sometime in mid to late July.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

THX1138 said:


> I've also ordered mine with the E-tec 60 and CC. I'm going with the Engel 50 for cooler and it will also double as a casting platform.
> 
> Lou


Lou, I'd advise against using the cooler as a casting platform. I've got a Yeti 45 and while it's heavy, has no slip feet, very stable laterally; the height and narrow width make it very tippy from front to back when standing on it. I'd save some money and get a nice casting platform. The cleat on the Cayenne is in the perfect place to attach a turnbuckle to the platform.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Megalops said:


> Lou, I'd advise against using the cooler as a casting platform. I've got a Yeti 45 and while it's heavy, has no slip feet, very stable laterally; the height and narrow width make it very tippy from front to back when standing on it. I'd save some money and get a nice casting platform. The cleat on the Cayenne is in the perfect place to attach a turnbuckle to the platform.


I was planning on using the YETI cooler tie down pieces to strap in in place firmly. Think that would solve it?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

It would but you would have to drill into the deck, correct? Just me, but I'd spend the bigger money on a nice platform than the cooler.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

It comes down to preferences. I like the yeti as a platform. If you can make things multi-purpose on a small skiff, you win. When strapped down, I think a yeti is good and stable. I would recommend something grippy on the top. Seadek would be the expensive option. Grip tape or something similar is also easy and cheap. I can understand not wanting to put holes in your new deck, but everything is going to be a trade-off.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

one must ask one self, if i have a casting platform, do I want redfish and beer stirred together in one cooler? Or replace the platform with another cooler?


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/C9jju 

Fast forward a bit, here she is in the mold!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

CurtisWright said:


> You would think Ankona would figure out how to produce boats a little faster. If they couldn't figure it out, maybe they should hire a consultant with a manufacturing / Industrial Engineering background to help out. All that money on the waitlist could be in their account right now.


I don't think they want to make boats any faster. Family owned business that is making a certain number of boats a year that supports them. I think they are very happy with the number of boats going out the door. You definitely don't need a consultant or industrial engineer to tell you to hire more employees and build more molds.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

CurtisWright said:


> You would think Ankona would figure out how to produce boats a little faster. If they couldn't figure it out, maybe they should hire a consultant with a manufacturing / Industrial Engineering background to help out. All that money on the waitlist could be in their account right now.


Lot to be said for owning a small company with a loyal customer base, manageable work load and a focus on quality and customer service. They obviously have no problem getting folks to put down a deposit and get on the wait list.

Florida is littered with hundreds/thousands of rotting boat molds/plugs by builders that tried to grow too fast or bite off more than they could chew. I don't ever remember hearing Mel ask for any consultants advice to help him be "bigger and better". Having a healthy backlog probably helps him sleep well at night!


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not gunna jump into that argument, I'm just pumped to finally have a boat on the way!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jhreels said:


> I'm not gunna jump into that argument, I'm just pumped to finally have a boat on the way!


As you should be, I have a shadow cast you will be well taken care of


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Congrats! Pictures when is ready.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

CurtisWright said:


> You would think Ankona would figure out how to produce boats a little faster. If they couldn't figure it out, maybe they should hire a consultant with a manufacturing / Industrial Engineering background to help out. All that money on the waitlist could be in their account right now.


They are delivering three - four skiffs a week, every week of the year. They are doing just fine.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Curtis, you should probably move your argument out of this guy's brag thread. Have a little bit of consideration for others, man.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Out of the mold!!

https://imgur.com/mYPKEZd

https://imgur.com/70rh2zL


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats ! Like waiting for your 1st child to be born .


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jhreels said:


> Out of the mold!!
> 
> https://imgur.com/mYPKEZd
> 
> https://imgur.com/70rh2zL


Fixed it for ya..........


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> Fixed it for ya..........
> 
> View attachment 17705
> 
> ...


How do you do that???


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Save the pics to ur phone. Click Upload a File on Microskiff. Choose ur pic from ur phone. Choose full screen vs thumbnail. Giddy up! Here’s my Cayenne, that’s not me but my bud.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

An alternative to saving on ur phone would be ur PC.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

ITS COMPLETE!! Ill be picking it up this Thursday. Totally worth the wait!

I'll be sure to take more pictures when I pick it up. The Simrad IS35 multifunction gauge with the Simrad GO7 all flush mounted looks pretty sweet.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Any updates? I’d love to see some more pics of your Cayenne. I’ve really been looking hard into getting one.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Couple more weeks... :-(









Lou


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> Couple more weeks... :-(
> View attachment 24470
> 
> 
> Lou


I'm going without the side bunks


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

cayenne what outbosrd everyone running? Can't decide on 50hp tohatsu or 60hp Suzuki. Looking for more hole shot. I'm not a speed freak, ha.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Dan8383 said:


> I'm going without the side bunks


Not sure that would work. The Cayenne is effectively flat bottomed and relies on the side bunks to guide it into place. Why do you want to omit them?


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

jhreels said:


> Not sure that would work. The Cayenne is effectively flat bottomed and relies on the side bunks to guide it into place. Why do you want to omit them?


I don't think I would need them.didnt have them for my Majek rfl 18ft besides guide posts.then again this is a lighter boat etc.. I just don't know if to go with a float on or regular aluminium trsiler. I don't know what's the difference lol


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

@jhreels, what colors did you go with? The combination looks great!


----------

